# كتاب بالعربي عن السلامة المهنية



## م زياد حسن (12 نوفمبر 2008)

كتاب بالعربي عن السلامة المهنية يهم مهندس الميكانيك

الملف المرفق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم .

جاري التحميل والاطلاع 

مع الشكر الجزيل .

البغدادي


----------



## م زياد حسن (15 نوفمبر 2008)

و لك الشكرامشرفنا العزيز


----------



## هشام المتوكل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## السيد نور الدين (20 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم اخي العزيز وجاري التحميل


----------



## virtualknight (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 أغسطس 2009)

م زياد حسن قال:


> كتاب بالعربي عن السلامة المهنية يهم مهندس الميكانيك
> 
> الملف المرفق


 
شكرا لك مهندس زياد حسن
وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## محمد طرابلس (4 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووور اخي الكريم ما قصرت وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ونتأمل منك كتاب اخر 
عن ااصبات العمل واسبابها ونكون ممنونين منك


----------



## سدير عدنان (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الكتاب


----------



## م.والي (4 مارس 2010)

جاري التحميل .. وإن شاء الله يفيدني في البحثــ اللي بنديره لمادة هندسة الإنتاج ....


----------



## البريت (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كيف أطلع على هذا الكتاب:18:​


----------



## البريت (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كيف أطلع على هذا الكتاب:18:​


----------



## البريت (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كيف أطلع على هذا الكتاب:18:​


----------



## البريت (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أريد موضوعاً عن السلامة في المصانع ويكون إذا أمكن بالعربي والإنجليزي مع صور


----------



## م\محمدسلطان (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم .

جاري التحميل والاطلاع 

مع الشكر الجزيل .


----------



## sami20 (12 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخى على الكتاب بس مافتح مع الملف على اى برنامج


----------



## صقار1 (12 مايو 2010)

اشكرك جدا الله يديم هل المنتدى والله فعلا ذو فائدة 
شكري وتقديري للعاملين فيه وجميع الاخوة


----------



## رضا 2 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

أريد مشروع أو كتب عن السلامة المرورية في طرابلس (ليبيا)


----------



## zaki5555 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ابوبكر عبدالمقصود (7 أكتوبر 2010)

إن الله لايضيع تجر من احسن عمل
شكرا لكم 
وكما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ينقطع عمل المؤمن الا من ثلاث (ولد صالح يدعو له اوصدقة جارية اوعلم ينتفع به)


----------



## alwadaan (4 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته (لوحات السلامة المهنية )*

كيف حال الشباب المهندسين جميعا إن شاء الله بخير وصحة وسلامة :85::19::84:



أنا ابحث عن اللوحات الارشادية الخاصة بالسلامة المهنية :19:


كيف اقد ر احملها على جهازي :33:
وشكرا للجميع :56:


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خليل النابلسي (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا اخي على هذا الكتاب*​


----------

